# WonderMedia Prizm 7" Notebook certificate solutions?



## rgrice (Dec 15, 2011)

Just got a WonderMedia Prizm 7" Notebook that a friend couldn't get to work properly...it typically goes to a webpage but can't authenticate or locate needed certificates...
Any ideas?


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Have you tried doing a factory restore? Having trouble finding documentation on how to do this but if your friend had bought it new, the directions might be in the user manual.


----------

